# Plow for Jeep Cj-7



## newctplower (Oct 16, 2007)

New here and I've never plowed before. I'm thinking of getting an old cj. Is this a good plow for this vehicle? Any info or other suggestions are appreciated. Plowing my own driveway and maybe a few others.

http://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/pts/447487908.html

Thanks


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

That set up says it is for a Chevy. You will need a plow and mounting specific to your vehicle. Jeeps are great for plowing in my opinion. I have 2.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

If it's going to be a driver be prepared to spend a boat load on rust repair.


----------



## newctplower (Oct 16, 2007)

*Thanks*



mrmagnum;414679 said:


> That set up says it is for a Chevy. You will need a plow and mounting specific to your vehicle. Jeeps are great for plowing in my opinion. I have 2.


I'll keep lookng but thanks for the advice!


----------



## newctplower (Oct 16, 2007)

*Plow Recommendations??*

OK, I purchased a '79 CJ-7 today.

It seems in good shape and has a 304 in it but now I need to find a plow. I'd rather not spend a lot of $ as it's for my relatively short driveway (and maybe just a few others).

I've seen conflicting comments on snowbears and snowsports (as these seem to be the ones in the lower price range barring a deal on a used one). I'd be interested in any comments/recommendations as to what to get but I need to keep the cost ~1k if I can.

Thanks in advance for the comments!


----------



## mrmagnum (Aug 18, 2007)

Before you spend ANY money on a plow make sure the frame is solid around both the front and rear spring shackles. That is where the leaf springs attach to the frame. I have seen too many Jeeps with alot of rot in these areas.


----------

